# she died



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Miri was doing SO MUCH better! I don't understand. I could actually feel muscle on her breastbone, so I knew she was improving. She was growing new fathers, growing a little taller, looking more like a pigeon and less gawky every day. 

Saturday morning, I could hear her flapping around inside the carrier, and it was a reassuring sound, because I've heard her do that so many times. But when I actually woke up and went to get her out to feed her she was lying there dead. 

I don't understand. I really honestly thought she'd make it. 

Rachael


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Moutainstorm,

That has happened to all of us...I think. I am so sorry, I know how it hurts.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear that Rachael . Sometimes you do everything you can and it just doesnt turn out right . It still hurts though . Life sucks sometimes .

You did your best 

Hambone


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Rach ((hugs))
I can imagine how you must be feeling, I've lost my fair share of rescued 'babies' big and small over the years and a few were sudden without warning or reason.
Take comfort in the knowledge that you did the best you could for Miri and especially that you gave her all the love and comfort you could in her last days that she would not have had, had you not found her. This is no small thing you did for another tiny life.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear about Miri. It's so hard when they improve and you think they'll be okay, and then they go downhill again. At least she had you to look after her and love her so much. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know why animals almost always seem to get better just before they go downhill. Even people do that. It isn't fair and I know it hurts, but in these cases there was nothing more you could do. You did your best and I'm sure Miri loved you for it 
I'm sorry Rachael, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Poor little Miri, I'm so sorry you lost her unexpectedly when all seemed to be going well. That makes it especially hard.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear Miri has passed. Its always a shock when you have tried so hard and thought everything was going well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just realized that this person (Mountainstorm) is the one who sent me an email when I posted the videos of my baby that was coughy and hacky........mine seems to be doing "ok".......still has the same sound, but is growing like a weed. 
I haven't really been concerned about it cause I don't really know what to do for the bird............HMMM.........
Now that it's old enough to be weaned (30 days old) and is eating and drinking, should I try some resp meds you think?


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*to lovebirds*

If I responded to your respiratory questions, it was like two years ago. I'm sorry, I don't think it was me. :-(


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Mountainstorm,

I'm so sorry to hear that your Miri died. It is so hard to loose one, especially when it looks like they are getting better. RIP little Miri. 

Margaret


----------

